# New member introduction to martial talk!



## AriesKai (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

I'd like to introduce myself as a new member to martial talk.
I am a 21 year old martial artist that has been practicing for over 16 years, beginning at age five in the art of traditional Okinawan Karate and Jujitsu when my family was stationed in Yokosuka, Japan (father was a Navy UDT/SEAL). I studied in Yokosuka until age 11 and moved back to the United States where I continued to train in traditional Jujitsu until I was age 13. After age 13, I moved to Jacksonville, Florida where I continued to train in Jujitsu until I reached 1st Dan at age 16, and is where I also began training in Judo and boxing. After turning 17, I moved to Texas where I won my only Amateur/Youth Golden Gloves championship title.
After graduating high school, I joined the United States Army (MOS: 11b/Infantryman) where I searched for a career, although my career never progressed past the rank of E-3. While I was up for promotion to E-4 and was waiting to be shipped off to US Army Ranger School, I caught a little bit of trouble while hanging out with a bad crowd, ending up receiving two Article 15's, and ended up getting discharged from the US Army for Chapter 14-12b: Patterns of Misconduct, receiving a re-entry code of "RE-3".
During my time in the US Army, I practiced the US Army Modern Army Combatives Program, US Marine Corps Martial Arts Program, Gracie and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Ed Parker's American Kenpo, Kali, Escrima, and San Shou.
I can personally say that by far, the US Army Modern Army Combatives Program and the USMC Martial Arts Program both were a complete waste of time to me, although was probably a good thing for those who did not seek out any outside martial arts training.
Both the MACP and MCMAP systems alone are only good for gaining the advantage as quickly as possible while you hope to get to a weapon first, or pray that your buddy comes for help before you get killed.

The best unarmed combat systems (for me) that i'd practiced were Gracie/Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Kenpo, and San Shou. Ironically, I had to pay for most of these classes (at a reduced rate, of course. I also took up separate classes for military/law enforcement only as well, and those classes were even cheaper, even though they were far more advanced classes. it's a good thing that these techniques won't be reaching the public/civies any time soon).
Out of my own personal experience and perception, even Kenpo wasn't enough for what we'd be facing on the modern battlefield. For the street, Kenpo is great, in my opinion! I just don't feel that it'll be enough for what i'll be needing.
Actually, after I was separated, I studied with Carlos Machado, Saekson Janjira, and had another chance to train with the Gracie Brothers (on a more frequent rate, as they're the cousins of my old instructor, Carlos Machado).

Now I will explain my agenda for joining 'Martial Talk'.
Before I do, I will explain that I am re-enlisting into the United States Army and will repair my record (as my narrative of discharged displayed on my DD214 is characterized as a 'bad record', and actually hinders me from getting any good jobs). I do plan on making a career out of the US Army, as i've matured and wised up not only as a man, but also as an adult (at the time, I was 18/19). The US military retirement benefits are bar-none in my opinion, and the military is a career field that I can actually do well (as long as I don't get involved with the wrong crowd).

Since you know my objectives and agenda, I will explain that my reason for joining 'Martial Talk' is so that I may seek wisdom, guidance, and the professional opinions of professional martial artists in all areas of the martial arts. I do not seek these things from those who have been practicing for less than 15 years, so keep that in mind, peanut gallery, before you go and embarrass yourselves. Why do I seek these things from the professionals? Because I feel that you of all people can and surely will help me find the perfect martial arts style or 'mix of styles (mma)' that will help me in my career as an Infantryman, and as a soldier serving to protect the constitution of the United States (before anyone starts; my intentions of joining may be different than what my country will use me for. you may feel that i'm going to go do 'wrong things' because America is 'this' and 'that' although I may not feel this way, as would many others. keep your opinions or your 'knowledge' on this matter to yourselves, or prepare to open mouth and insert foot).

Now, to those who do not know; the word, "Martial" translates into "Military", so "Martial Arts" is actually properly translated into, "Military Arts" in the form that these styles of fighting were originally invented for militaries to use in the days of the past.
Well, I feel that our "MACP" and "MCMAP" is pathetically useless, given the risk that if somehow we get captured or have to face multiple opponents after losing our weapon somehow while no one's there to help, and 'could' have had the chance to escape, but would probably get killed due to a lack of 'good training'.
We have to look at "worst case scenario" and go from there.
The closest thing to what i'm looking for, would probably be HanagaH; although there are still many flaws in that system as well..
Perhaps we all could even get together and design a good system for our troops to use?
I've personally had ideas on Judo, San Shou, a little Kenpo (eye rakes, gouges, trachea strikes, ect), FMA (Kali, Escrima) with a little Muay Thai, and a good emphasis on ground work (BJJ).
Keep in mind that there are factors that must be accounted for; such as, body armor, helmet, gear, ect.
Also keep in mind that if we get captured, we won't have all of those luxuries and will be reduced down to a normal man. We're going to need to have some hand to hand training that's going to save our lives, that'll fit well with our SERE training.


Now that you all practically know my life story, it's great to make your acquaintance. For those interested in helping, let's get to work.

PM me with anything that you may feel that could possibly help.


Thank you all!



Best Regards,
Aries Kai


----------



## Steve (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome!  BJJ was your favorite and you know it.  Go ahead.  Admit it.  BJJ is the funnest, most exciting, awesomest martial art ever.  

Oh, and welcome.


----------



## Steve (Dec 21, 2009)

Almost forgot...  dogpile on the new guy!!!!


----------



## AriesKai (Dec 21, 2009)

AriesKai said:


> The closest thing to what i'm looking for, would probably be HanagaH; although there are still many flaws in that system as well..



Oh, misspelled, "HaganaH"!


----------



## AriesKai (Dec 21, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Welcome!  BJJ was your favorite and you know it.  Go ahead.  Admit it.  BJJ is the funnest, most exciting, awesomest martial art ever.
> 
> Oh, and welcome.




Oh, most definitely BJJ is at my top favorites! In my opinion, BJJ is equally as important as any martial arts out there, due to the importance of a great ground game! I'd love to be as good as Carlos or Eddie Bravo. I had a chance to train with Eddie Bravo in the twister when he came to Carlos' studio out here in Dallas. THAT was absolutely BAD ***. I even got his autograph!!!


----------



## AriesKai (Dec 21, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Welcome!  BJJ was your favorite and you know it.  Go ahead.  Admit it.  BJJ is the funnest, most exciting, awesomest martial art ever.
> 
> Oh, and welcome.





!!!! And you're with Lotus!?!?


I've heard a lot about the famous Lotus Club!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 22, 2009)

Greeting, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk.

Judging by your past experiences you might want to look heavily into Filipino Martial Arts specifically Pekiti Tirsia or Dekiti Tirsia but definitely some thing that is heavily into the blade.  On the battle field after firearms your first choice for close in contact would be the blade.  Good luck!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to MT 

But let me suggest in your quote: 



> I will explain that my reason for joining 'Martial Talk' is so that I may seek wisdom, guidance, and the professional opinions of professional martial artists in all areas of the martial arts. I do not seek these things from those who have been practicing for less than 15 years, so keep that in mind, peanut gallery, before you go and embarrass yourselves.


 
You can learn something from anyone no matter how many or little years of experience they have. This is a Martial Arts Forum, we all have open minds here so no one will embarrass themselves when sharing there opinions on this forum. In fact that in itself is highly encouraged for new members to the Martial Arts Community to share there thoughts, experiences, insights, questions on whatever topic they find of interest.

So let me say by you not wanting to hear the opinions of those less than 15 years experience (Which really doesn't equate to much, some can spend 15 years 1 class a week, while others 7 years 5 classes a week & have more Martial Arts skills & knowledge) is in fact limiting yourself.

So I would recommend you to keep an open mind no matter who is replying to your topic. 

But welcome again & enjoy the forum.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome

As to Sanshou


----------



## DragonMind (Jan 10, 2010)

AriesKai said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I'd like to introduce myself as a new member to martial talk.
> I am a 21 year old martial artist that has been practicing for over 16 years, beginning at age five in the art of traditional Okinawan Karate and Jujitsu when my family was stationed in Yokosuka, Japan (father was a Navy UDT/SEAL). I studied in Yokosuka until age 11 and moved back to the United States where I continued to train in traditional Jujitsu until I was age 13. After age 13, I moved to Jacksonville, Florida where I continued to train in Jujitsu until I reached 1st Dan at age 16, and is where I also began training in Judo and boxing. After turning 17, I moved to Texas where I won my only Amateur/Youth Golden Gloves championship title.
> ...


So after getting outed at Bullshido and bounced from BudoSeek as a liar, you want to spread your crap here too?!? You seem to have more fictional life histories than Carter's has pills.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 10, 2010)

DragonMind said:


> So after getting outed at Bullshido and bounced from BudoSeek as a liar, you want to spread your crap here too?!? You seem to have more fictional life histories than Carter's has pills.


 
Haha, please not a flashback of earlier threads...


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  There are alot of knowledgable ma'ists here. . .


----------



## Nishibi Ryu (Jan 12, 2010)

I would have said hi until I checked the other sites you were on, I think maybe you are a Bullshido artist, LOL. 30 yrs experience at the age of 21 good one!!!!


----------

